# diet for quality gains and sports performance



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

please assess my diet. my aim is to gain some quality muscle and maintain the same body fat or even lose some. i do a fair amount of cardio in sport so need some energy for this.

8.30- 5 rashers of bacon medalions

11.00- chicken breast on 2 slices brown bread

2.00- 200g lean mince with a 2 cups of brown rice.

6.00- 150g lean mince with 1 cup of brown rice (pre workout)

9.00- 55grams whey protien shake & banana

10.30- any meat totalling 30g protien and some vegetable and a few spoons of peanut butter and 3 cod liver oil tablets.

please comment.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Is that rice dry weight cos if it is you've got about 400g carbs in one meal there lol


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

no mate, i cook a massive pot of rice and just use a cup and scoop out how much i want



siovrhyl said:


> Is that rice dry weight cos if it is you've got about 400g carbs in one meal there lol


any advice?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert on nutrition but there seems to be a lack of veg in there mate


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you know the macro nutrient breakdown


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Do you know the macro nutrient breakdown


 protein:carbs:fat 40:40:20


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

i do admit that i lack veg. i snack on small bits of fruit during the day and have one big portion of greens with one or two of my meals. i also add some veg to my mince dishes. (a bit like chilli con carne)



siovrhyl said:


> I'm by no means an expert on nutrition but there seems to be a lack of veg in there mate


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Wheres your greens brother ?

And no Carbs in the morning when you wake up ? why


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

i mised out that i have that on 2 slices of whole wheat toast. wrote this from my phone so missed some stuff.



Nocarbs said:


> Wheres your greens brother ?
> 
> And no Carbs in the morning when you wake up ? why


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

What I mean by breakdown is the actual grams of protein carbs and fats and cals


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> What I mean by breakdown is the actual grams of protein carbs and fats and cals


 oh ok, i mae sure that my daily protien intake is about 200g, carbs is 2-250, (if i have a long heavy session like squad trainin then i eat about 300g carbs, i have between 70-100g of fat a day, majority comes from nuts, seeds etc tho. totalling about 300kcals a day. sometimes a little more if i cant control hunger. i dont measure exactly how much to the gram but i round up and then add on my phone as i go each day. any adjustments? should i have more or less kcalls etc?


----------

